# Single parents in Dubai



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello, I'm a first time user out here and thought I'd give this a try. Are there any single parents on this forum? It would be great to meet people in similar situations such as mine. Look forward to hearing from anyone!


----------



## Daperfict1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi!

I'm married but out here on my own with my 3 year old. If that counts


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Am single and have parents if that also counts


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Am single and have parents if that also counts


Can I have your parents' numbers please....so I can arrange a play-date with you?!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

My mummy told me never to talk to strangers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> My mummy told me never to talk to strangers


Tell your mummy not to worry, I'm not strange!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

That's what the last one said......


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> That's what the last one said......


A case of Deja vu then eh?!:confused2:


----------



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,
I am also a single parent and would love to meet you. Been living in Dubai with my son (he was born here) for almost 9 years now.


----------



## harjimx (Jun 2, 2010)

*hello*

I live in the uk at the moment, really want to relocate to dubai but as i am a single mom i was wondring what i would need to do?
my profession is banking and have had job offers but not yet taken them as i feel i need to do some ground work first.

my son is 18 and my daughter is 16 

Is it possible for me work in dubai then bring my son and daughter over at a later date 

Hope you can help me find out


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

harjimx said:


> I live in the uk at the moment, really want to relocate to dubai but as i am a single mom i was wondring what i would need to do?
> my profession is banking and have had job offers but not yet taken them as i feel i need to do some ground work first.
> 
> my son is 18 and my daughter is 16
> ...


Hi and welcome.

Yes it is possible, but you can only sponsor them (for visa) until they're 18 (I think, might be 21) unless they're in full time education, so you might want to check that out. if they are in full time education then you can sponsor their residents visa.

(been there, done that but not for an 18 year old).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, the son must be in full time education to be sponsored aged over the age of 18. You can sponsor an unmarried daughter indefinitely.

-


----------



## harjimx (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks for that info guys... so if i was to work in dubai i can bring son and daughter over they just need to be in education to be sponsored aged over the age of 18...

only i heard if i dont have a job been a nurse or a teacher i wont be able to get them over


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

harjimx said:


> thanks for that info guys... so if i was to work in dubai i can bring son and daughter over they just need to be in education to be sponsored aged over the age of 18...
> 
> only i heard if i dont have a job been a nurse or a teacher i wont be able to get them over


Not true. It used to be that a woman could only sponser her husband if she was a teacher, lawyer, doctor or engineer, but that is no longer the case (for most nationalities). If you have a decent salary your company PRO will be able to assist with sponsoring your children. When discussing positions, make sure your prospective employer is aware of your situation and bear in mind that education costs here are very high. You also need to ensure that there is a place in higher education for your son as his visa will have to be arranged through the college.

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but what happens if you kid is over 18 and is going to school in another country, and wants to come to Dubai for the summer break? Is there such a thing as an extended visa for that? My son will be here for a few weeks in the summer, but what if he wants to stay longer?


----------



## harjimx (Jun 2, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Not true. It used to be that a woman could only sponser her husband if she was a teacher, lawyer, doctor or engineer, but that is no longer the case (for most nationalities). If you have a decent salary your company PRO will be able to assist with sponsoring your children. When discussing positions, make sure your prospective employer is aware of your situation and bear in mind that education costs here are very high. You also need to ensure that there is a place in higher education for your son as his visa will have to be arranged through the college.
> 
> -[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but what happens if you kid is over 18 and is going to school in another country, and wants to come to Dubai for the summer break? Is there such a thing as an extended visa for that? My son will be here for a few weeks in the summer, but what if he wants to stay longer?


You can get a 30 days extention from DNRD or do a visa run.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

harjimx said:


> so what do you think my first steps should be...?
> just want to do things right as its a big step :eyebrows:


Get a job with a good salary, but at the same time look into higher education options for your son.

-


----------



## harjimx (Jun 2, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Get a job with a good salary, but at the same time look into higher education options for your son.
> 
> -


thanks uv been most helpfull


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You can get a 30 days extention from DNRD or do a visa run.
> 
> -


Thanks!


----------



## MissJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm a single mum too and new to Dubai. My son is 11 and I've been here since August. I would also be happy to meet other single parents.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Pam, I am a single mom of 2 daughters who are 19 n 13. Would like to meet other Single Parents in Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Miss J, Welcome to Dubai. It's great to see that there are at least 2 more people who are single parents out here! 
Woman, you definitely DO NOT look like a mom of a 19 year old! Good on you! 
Hope to meet you all sometime soon.


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

my wife is married has an 3 year old daughter and likes all kind of htings, would be good for her to mean some people in the similar situation to have someone to talk to and let the kids play-


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Pam thanks for the compliment


----------



## ecowash_me (Jul 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> That's what the last one said......


How bout if she gives you a cookie????????


----------



## Manudxb (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello, I'm a first time user out here and thought I'd give this a try. Are there any single parents on this forum? It would be great to meet people in similar situations such as mine. Look forward to hearing from anyone!


Hi there!!! how old are your kid/kids? ihave a son who is 9 years and been living here for 4 years now. i would like to meet other single parents and see if there are any activities i can do with my son as he mainly sits at home playing on PS3 or watching TV. its so unhealthy for the kids here!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Manudxb said:


> Hi there!!! how old are your kid/kids? ihave a son who is 9 years and been living here for 4 years now. i would like to meet other single parents and see if there are any activities i can do with my son as he mainly sits at home playing on PS3 or watching TV. its so unhealthy for the kids here!!!


My son is 3 years old. I was actually hoping to meet single parents who hopefully share similar interests with me outside of the parenting realm. There are lots of activities that you can do with your child out here and the weather too is getting better! I prefer the outdoors so we'll be going to the beach every weekend and having picnics at the many different parks in Dubai!


----------



## Manudxb (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Pam, thanks for the quick reply. i am quite new on this site so how to contact and get in touch with people for eg do we call each other or email etc... how does this work???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Manudxb said:


> Hi Pam, thanks for the quick reply. i am quite new on this site so how to contact and get in touch with people for eg do we call each other or email etc... how does this work???


You will need to reach at least 5 valid posts before you can use the private messaging facility on this forum. Also, keep an eye out on the forum for different events being organized although most of them are for adults only and not many events for kids.
If you are looking for some interesting stuff to do with your son, you should browse the Time Out website, they have lots of great ideas! I stick to the simple stuff as I find that my son enjoys those the best - beach, parks, cycling, anything that keeps his mind busy!


----------

